# SAYING YOUR NAME IN YER SONG!!



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

What is it with these 'artists' that they have to continuously say their names throughout the song...

e.g Craig David,

Ms. Dynimiteeeheehee (grr)
etc etc etc.....

Can you see the likes of Metallica doing that...

"Exit Light... Lars comin at ya"
"Enter Night... Metallica uh uh uh yeah"

Reason: all that MOBO shit sounds the same so they need to say their names all the time to stop the confusion and help out all th DJ's / record sales...

ARRGH!

"Why does it always rain on me, fran givin it up, was it because i lied when i was 17"

Andy "Rock and roll Drummer" TT


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

HELL YEAH [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

"here we have my homeboy lars from tah hood, come-on lars give it to us!"

poof shi po poofpoof shi

"uhu uhu"

Joris (The heavy-metal drummer from Belgium )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"killer queen"


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Salt n Peppa ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> What is it with these 'artists' that they have to continuously say their names throughout the song...
> 
> e.g Craig David,
> 
> ...


Andy, next gig you can give it "Andy-hi-TT" (with the "hi" done in a Michael Jackson stylee)... ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Andy,

You mean when Bret Michaels said "play it CC" on look what the cat dragged in this wasn't metal :?

just joshing


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

;D

it just sounds cool when a hevy metal band says that though, like my lead singer shouting "andy" and i go off on a bug drum solo...

it's not quite the same as Craig david saying his name then poofing about, singing about what he'd do if someone let him remake groundhog day!! > the man can't even shave his whole face.. he always misses a small line round his chin and jaw...

guess i'm just now down with these musicians.. but then ask Craig David what a paradiddle is and i bet he'd not know eh Joris (ir_fuel)

;D ;D [smiley=drummer.gif]

cudn't find a smiley for poofing about singing ur name sorry :


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

bastardised triplet ;D

(Funniest name for a drum technique ever, unless someone was having me on?)

Wheres that coat?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

LRLLRLRR


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

MC Hammer hammmmmer time [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ice Muthafukin T does it well ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The theme from S Express (Sonique was lead singer, whatever happened to that fit chick?).


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

mike, 
Sonique came back with a couple of great singles about 2 years ago (?) i think she even got an award that year for her album, then she dissappeared..

she did look a bit freaky though...

"s-express, s-express"


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

LRLLRLRR
LRLRLLRLRLRR
LRLRLRLLRLRLRLRR
LRLLRLRR
LRLRLLRLRLRR
LRLRLRLLRLRLRLRR

;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> MC Hammer Â Â hammmmmer time [smiley=dude.gif]


Ah yes! that famous scottish rapper 'McHammer' [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rollin' in my 5 point oh
with my ragtop down
so my hair can blow

.....

Ice Ice baby......


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Andy,
> 
> You mean when Bret Michaels said "play it CC" on look what the cat dragged in this wasn't metal Â :?
> 
> just joshing


Wasn't it "CC pick up that guitar and get out of here"?
Just prior to the solo.
?POISON


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

IRON MAIDEN said IRON MAIDEN


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

white guys can carry if off as Rock and roll, no offence to anyone, but black folk do it cos it's 'cool'..

'aight.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Eminem aka Slim Shady does it all the time. His lyrics are superb BTW...such talent IMHO


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

music is an expression of self:

Eminem's lyrics are superb if folk take the time to listen to them, and in writing about himself he uses the persona of slim shady as using eminem would be wanky.

It's the "craig david, yes it issssss" type stuff where to fill in a gap they just stick in their name.

The way eminem writes about his life and things that happen to him allow him to use slim shady this way

IMHO

ANdy


----------

